# ebackhus



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a happy birthday:wave:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Happy Birthday, EB!* :birthday: 

(You said you're gonna hand me over your article updates during your b-day party, eh?)


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

:birthday: Happy Birthday.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

:birthday: Happy Birthday, EB. Have a great day.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy birthday EB


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Zazula said:


> *Happy Birthday, EB!* :birthday:
> 
> (You said you're gonna hand me over your article updates during your b-day party, eh?)


Future Birthday, yay! Yesh, since I actually have free time again (computer build/repair projects are done or paused) I can sit down and do me some writing. Since my US birthday is the 6th I guess I have... 11h 49m to write!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy birthday ebackhus! Have a great day!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

happy day eb.

just make sure to pull the kitten out before using the cup to drink tonight!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Have a great day .. and night ..


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday EB


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Hope its a good one.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: *EB* :leb: I sincerely wish you all the best for a great day!

:4-cheers: :wave:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday EB - hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Happy Birthday. Have a great one!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its officially your birthday..ENJOY


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

> I guess I have... 11h 49m to write!


Are they done yet? No rest for the weary! Happy BD EB!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm still at work. ;.;


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

happy birthday old man, I'll catch you soon enough.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

:birthday: Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

happy birthday!! CST ftw


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Have a great Birthday :4-flowers


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry I missed all the excitement--hope your day was great! :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No worries, Ried, the day has only just begun! My co-workers brought in a cake for me and my mom is supposed to bring me something later this afternoon. As for the evening I have no idea what I'll be doing.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Go to the pub.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

awe crap! Late again!

Happy birthday E! Did I miss the party?


----------

